# Craft Supplies



## jpt (4 Sep 2007)

HI

There has been speculation lately about the future of Craft Supplies, one of the bosses has just posted the statment below on the AWGB forum and I thought it was worth copying here. I am not sure if a link to the post is allowed so I will leave it out.

john

*Statment from Craft Supplies*

To formally answer the query raised concerning Craft Supplies Ltd. 

During the last few years Craft Supplies Ltd has suffered against increasing competition and a blurring of focus. 

In July 2007 Craft Supplies Ltd applied for a company voluntary arrangement, which was successfully passed by meeting. this means that Craft Supplies Ltd continues trading as before. Craft Supplies Ltd is not in insolvency. any rumours circulating to this effect can only have been spread by the ill informed or those who wish ill of Craft Supplies Ltd. 

Craft Supplies Ltd remains a dedicated supplier of woodworking equipment, craft supplies and courses to customers throughout the world. 

Craft Supplies Ltd will reinforce its ties wuith the grassroots of wood working over the coming year. 

The new premises at bradwell, just down the road from the Mill at Millersdale combine the shop, the warehouse including bulk wood, the machine repair facility, the Shopsmith demonstration area and the training room. 

The courses in France also continue. 

On October 21th and 21st, Craft Supplies Ltd will hold their annual open day at Bradwell. the 2008 catalogue will be available. 

Should anybody have any questions they would like to ask, please contact Craft Supplies Ltd direct and ask for myself, Paul Pattison or Louise Buckley.


----------



## Russell (4 Sep 2007)

A CVA is agreement with everyone you owe money to not to pay the entire debt back, similar to what Leeds united went through so in effect its like saying I owe you 5 farthings but I am only going to pay you 1 back. Usually this kind of settlement is the only way creditors will get any of their money!


----------



## Bob Chapman (5 Sep 2007)

I also posted this on the AWGB site:

In my opinion Craft Supplies have served the turning community well for many years. They stock a good range of products and in addition they sponsor and support the major competitions by offering superb prizes. 

I, for one, will support them by continuing to purchase from them and I hope I will be able to do so for many years to come. I urge others to do the same. The best thing for any business is business! 

Bob


----------



## Russell (5 Sep 2007)

I agree Bob they are a major trade supplier as well and without them a few holes would appear in the products that are available for a while


----------



## Anonymous (5 Sep 2007)

A word of warning about ordering from companies which are in trouble. If you've ordered from them when they go bust you'll never get your money back from them. Not sure if the credit card companies protect against this???

It's all good and well supporting them while they're in business but they won't support you when they take your money down with them.

Dave


----------



## NickWelford (5 Sep 2007)

If you order and pay with a CREDIT card - then you will get your dosh back.


----------



## Bob Chapman (6 Sep 2007)

I placed an order only last week. Arrived no problem. I only speak as I find.

Bob


----------



## herdsman (7 Sep 2007)

I only use a credit card, never a debit card or cheque, when using mail or internet orders. I learnt from bitter experience about ten years ago. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------

